# Firewood



## gman2431

Crazy yoopers cut and split a dam birdseye maple and dropped it off to me for firewood.... 

Guess I'm gonna have to pick through the pile and take some home...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Kinda looks like you need to take the whole pile home!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nature Man

Really need to get he whole logs in the future! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's some great looking stuff! Already in nice manageable size for the bandsaw too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sad, so sad...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Sad, so sad...



I dug out a piece that's over 6 inches thick and still showing birdseye from bark to center... this log, at one point, would have made some serious lumber.


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> Kinda looks like you need to take the whole pile home!



This is actually very common practice up here... maple is king for hardwood and most people dont care what heats them. Cant blame them, winters are rough here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Sawing firewood was much simpler back before I started woodworking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd be turning that! Some of my nicer turnings came out of firewood piles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Yes, when you are cold, the line between wood working wood and firewood gets blurred.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Yes, when you are cold, the line between wood working wood and firewood gets blurred.



You know Mike, just dropping the 'c' from the word cold, makes sense as well in some cases...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> You know Mike, just dropping the 'c' from the word cold, makes sense as well in some cases...


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Stepped off in that one with both feet didn't you?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW

Would make alot of nice bottle stopper and pen blanks and Knife handles, Probably even pepper Mills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> I dug out a piece that's over 6 inches thick and still showing birdseye from bark to center... this log, at one point, would have made some serious lumber.



Cody, I assume 'Sugar maple'? I just looked at my reference samples and have a single sample of flat-sawn 'Sugar maple' with birdseye grain, 1/4" eyes. I'd like to add a truly 1/4 sawn sample of birdseye and a perpendicular to 1/4 sawn sample to show how the eyes can disappear and mask curly. A sample with tiny eyes or one with large eyes would also be awesome. So if any scrap fails to fill your desire and will fit mine, let me know costs. Samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Cody, I assume 'Sugar maple'? I just looked at my reference samples and have a single sample of flat-sawn 'Sugar maple' with birdseye grain, 1/4" eyes. I'd like to add a truly 1/4 sawn sample of birdseye and a perpendicular to 1/4 sawn sample to show how the eyes can disappear and mask curly. A sample with tiny eyes or one with large eyes would also be awesome. So if any scrap fails to fill your desire and will fit mine, let me know costs. Samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". Thank you.



I'll make sure ya get some!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Offer them double what you pay for the firewood for the whole log next time...some gorgeous cabinets there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Offer them double what you pay for the firewood for the whole log next time...some gorgeous cabinets there.



Just some free firewood they dropped off at cabin in the UP. I didn't see the guy otherwise we woulda chatted for sure!


----------



## gman2431

First couple through the saw look cool...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

gman2431 said:


> Just some free firewood they dropped off at cabin in the UP. I didn't see the guy otherwise we woulda chatted for sure!


Well in that case offer them triple what ya paid!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Oh My!!


----------



## David Van Asperen

Oh that is sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle

Ok I know what a birdeye maple is......but what is a Yooper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mlyle said:


> Ok I know what a birdeye maple is......but what is a Yooper?



Someone from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. UP'er. Yooper.

In contrast, those who are from the Lower Peninsula of Michigan are sometimes called Trolls. Because they live under the bridge. (The Mackinac Bridge, which spans the Straits of Mackinac and connects the two peninsulas.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Someone from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. UP'er. Yooper.
> 
> In contrast, those who are from the Lower Peninsula of Michigan are sometimes called Trolls. Because they live under the bridge. (The Mackinac Bridge, which spans the Straits of Mackinac and connects the two peninsulas.)



Dont forget if ya move from the lower to da upper you're a transplant eh!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mlyle

Hmmmm . Funny. yooper......

I have an aunt was from upper Michigan......pretty cold in Michigan at times......was cold in Wisconsin too. I lived in both
States.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

So..... when we gonna get to see a piece of this stuff cleaned up?


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> So..... when we gonna get to see a piece of this stuff cleaned up?



Pic from off bandsaw on other page. Havent done nothing but cut and seal so far.


----------



## gman2431

@Mr. Peet heres a piece that gets close to .5 in some spots but is thicker than that across the rest. Size is on piece. It shows eyes on one edge then fades out to almost curl but not quite. More like little tornados. 

Second piece is I know what ya want for live edge and showing just "curl" but is only almost 2 wide so i dought it will work. If so ya can have it if not I still have a couple other pieces of birdseye I got elsewhere that might saw into something but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> @Mr. Peet heres a piece that gets close to .5 in some spots but is thicker than that across the rest. Size is on piece. It shows eyes on one edge then fades out to almost curl but not quite. More like little tornados.
> 
> Second piece is I know what ya want for live edge and showing just "curl" but is only almost 2 wide so i dought it will work. If so ya can have it if not I still have a couple other pieces of birdseye I got elsewhere that might saw into something but I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 154349
> 
> View attachment 154350



Cody, Yeah, I like that first piece but will pass on the second. A reminder, my samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". I think Paul might want a few pictures of that first piece as well. Please set it aside for me. Yes, I would hope to purchase a second or third piece too. I would like a piece like the second one having live edge, but just over 3" wide. Thanks for remembering. Good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Cody, Yeah, I like that first piece but will pass on the second. A reminder, my samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". I think Paul might want a few pictures of that first piece as well. Please set it aside for me. Yes, I would hope to purchase a second or third piece too. I would like a piece like the second one having live edge, but just over 3" wide. Thanks for remembering. Good night.



I figured it was what you were looking for just not right size. I'll set the other aside for ya.


----------



## Jon66

Cool stuff for firewood price, bonus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Wish we got the sugar maples down here, makes for better firewood than silver maples. Still, I was harvesting some downed trees in a pile from a couple years ago, and one of the small maples (6-7” diam or so) had a root exposed and thoroughly washed from 3 yrs of rain with lots of burl prickly showing. Look forward to opening that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I wish I had room, and also access, to this tree before it was split.... 

I just got done cutting some of the last "firewood" pieces the other day and am more than pleased. 

I have the contact info for rental of the same cabin... misewell just book a couple more weeks in the summer and talk to the locals more. Last summer when I was there was more of a fishing/relaxing to me with the wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> I wish I had room, and also access, to this tree before it was split....
> 
> I just got done cutting some of the last "firewood" pieces the other day and am more than pleased.
> 
> I have the contact info for rental of the same cabin... misewell just book a couple more weeks in the summer and talk to the locals more. Last summer when I was there was more of a fishing/relaxing to me with the wife.



By chance, were you able to get a wider second piece cut like the 2" one you posted above. Having a 3" + width live edge sample like the one posted on Oct. 17th would be great. If they are both 13.75" long and partially seasoned, I think cutting them to 6.75" long and waxing the ends would do for shipping in a padded flat-rate envelope. I said wax, as Anchor Seal tends to bleed into the ends and discolor the wood a bit.

What do you think?


----------



## Bick

Beautiful looking wood, firewood can reveal beautiful wood. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it rebecomes just firewood!


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> By chance, were you able to get a wider second piece cut like the 2" one you posted above. Having a 3" + width live edge sample like the one posted on Oct. 17th would be great. If they are both 13.75" long and partially seasoned, I think cutting them to 6.75" long and waxing the ends would do for shipping in a padded flat-rate envelope. I said wax, as Anchor Seal tends to bleed into the ends and discolor the wood a bit.
> 
> What do you think?



Didnt come across one like that small one. I still have the other set aside for you tho.


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Didnt come across one like that small one. I still have the other set aside for you tho.



Well, how long is the small one (do you still have it)? Maybe I could rip off a sliver from the squared edge, glue the 2 factory edges and have the natural edge on both sides of the sample. Or if it would be a better teaching tool to have the squared edge, I'd simply half the length, rip one, glue the rip to make width and use the off fall for a casting pen blank?..? 

What ya think?


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, how long is the small one (do you still have it)? Maybe I could rip off a sliver from the squared edge, glue the 2 factory edges and have the natural edge on both sides of the sample. Or if it would be a better teaching tool to have the squared edge, I'd simply half the length, rip one, glue the rip to make width and use the off fall for a casting pen blank?..?
> 
> What ya think?



I'll be out back soon (gotta snowblow) and I'll take some measurements for ya.


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, how long is the small one (do you still have it)? Maybe I could rip off a sliver from the squared edge, glue the 2 factory edges and have the natural edge on both sides of the sample. Or if it would be a better teaching tool to have the squared edge, I'd simply half the length, rip one, glue the rip to make width and use the off fall for a casting pen blank?..?
> 
> What ya think?



I think that one got cut or is buried somewhere. I do have another 1.5 square with a live edge I could cut at 7 inches for ya. Granted you want to do a glue up like described it will work great.


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> I think that one got cut or is buried somewhere. I do have another 1.5 square with a live edge I could cut at 7 inches for ya. Granted you want to do a glue up like described it will work great.



Could you post a picture?


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Could you post a picture?



Sure can tomorrow.


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Could you post a picture?



Sorry it's been a busy weekend away from home and out fishing. 

1.75 at least of wood before natural edge. Close to same thickness.


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Sorry it's been a busy weekend away from home and out fishing.
> 
> 1.75 at least of wood before natural edge. Close to same thickness.
> 
> View attachment 160216



I think it looks good. Looks long. Cutting a 6.5" long section is good and I can split saw it to laminate for width and thickness. Then you have the balance to please another. Thoughts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> I think it looks good. Looks long. Cutting a 6.5" long section is good and I can split saw it to laminate for width and thickness. Then you have the balance to please another. Thoughts?



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cody,

Your shipment arrived today. Think the pieces will work out. I remember your comment on not having padded flat rate envelopes at your local Post. I was hoping you'd have had chance to get some from another post, since they hold so much more for nearly the same price. I also see now, pieces in hand, that the rip is not natural edge, but a mechanical split edge. I think it is a really clean split and will work well to demonstrate the same points of a natural edge. Thank you.

M.R. Peet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

If you go to the USPS website you can order them for nothing, and have them delivered to your door. Albeit very slowly most of the time.


----------



## rocky1

If you go to the USPS website you can order them for nothing, and have them delivered to your door. Albeit very slowly most of the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I know they hold more but I'm honestly not a big fan of em. When full with blanks so matter how much tape they always get mangled when I receive them. I've even received them partially torn open and they were taped very well. Not worth losing a blank, especially if its stabilized stuff or something expensive. A couple more bucks shipping eliminates the possibility.


----------



## rocky1

Post office can tear up anything! Mike's method seems to work well, wrap in Tyvek Envelope first, then stuff in padded envelope and tape up tightly. Envelopes are all free, it doesn't cost anything extra to double bag 'em. If you can immobilize everything to the point it can't shift and slide around when tossed across the sorting room, it'll stay together. Got a few shipments from the old man, and never had one looked even remotely damaged, but he tapes up the Tyvek really well before dropping it in the padded envelope.


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Post office can tear up anything! Mike's method seems to work well, wrap in Tyvek Envelope first, then stuff in padded envelope and tape up tightly. Envelopes are all free, it doesn't cost anything extra to double bag 'em. If you can immobilize everything to the point it can't shift and slide around when tossed across the sorting room, it'll stay together. Got a few shipments from the old man, and never had one looked even remotely damaged, but he tapes up the Tyvek really well before dropping it in the padded envelope.



Plus you get $50 insurance included...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Just not impressed with em really so I doubt I will ever get em. 50 bucks is 2 stabilized blanks and if I lose 3 I'm out money. Risk/reward just isn't there for me.


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Just not impressed with em really so I doubt I will ever get em. 50 bucks is 2 stabilized blanks and if I lose 3 I'm out money. Risk/reward just isn't there for me.



Cody, the $50 statement is the base line. You get $50 insurance with the flat rate shipping automatically. If you send blanks with a higher value, you can add more insurance just like any other USPS shipping. It was not meant to demean, but to empower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> If you go to the USPS website you can order them for nothing, and have them delivered to your door. Albeit very slowly most of the time.


I had a grandpa for kept repeating himself. He was really old though.


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> Cody, the $50 statement is the base line. You get $50 insurance with the flat rate shipping automatically. If you send blanks with a higher value, you can add more insurance just like any other USPS shipping. It was not meant to demean, but to empower.


I get it! I just dont like em...


----------

